# It's official!!!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm a Karen Pryor Academy Certified Training Partner!!!

I know many ppl here discouraged my taking the program but I have no regrets. I learned way more from the program than I ever expected and I am now one step closer to my dream job!


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Congratulations - it's always good to follow a dream.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you did it. you did it. you said you were going to do it and you did it.

congrats....


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Great! IMO, one can have all sorts of credentials as a trainer, but having them from the KPA is the best!!



lauren43 said:


> I'm a Karen Pryor Academy Certified Training Partner!!!
> 
> I know many ppl here discouraged my taking the program but I have no regrets. I learned way more from the program than I ever expected and I am now one step closer to my dream job!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations Lauren good for you.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Why would someone be against a program that teaches force free training? 

Congrats Lauren! It feels good to follow and accomplish a dream!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Many people basically said I don't have to take a dog training program to be a dog trainer.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> Many people basically said I don't have to take a dog training program to be a dog trainer.


ah
I think it's great you went into a program. You can learn so much more in the time you took the classes than you would sitting at home researching everything.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Congratulations! Great that you didn't listen to what others have said! Keep on believing in yourself and you'll be where you want to be!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I just saw this Lauren. Congratulations. I am thrilled for you. Too many people are too scared not to follow their dream and you had the guts to do it. Good on you!


----------

